
How to make sure the fish we eat is safe - denzil_correa
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20190425-making-sure-fish-is-safe-to-eat
======
Etheryte
> Uniting the siloes of modern food supply chains is one of the best examples
> of a real-world problem that only blockchain can solve

If this is the first large quote on the page, then it's really hard to take
the rest of the article seriously. Microplastic both in the sea and
subsequently in fish is a very serious issue, tacking on buzzwords isn't going
to help highlight it, though.

